# What should I do with my website ?



## nileshgr (Jun 19, 2010)

I have a website about technology itech7.com which is not receiving many hits. I have lots of articles in it contributed by me, and many friends. Can somebody what should I do with it ? I was thinking of starting a forum, but it will take sometime, because I don't want to use a ready made forum, instead build one in python after learning python.

I don't have many authors too, the ones I have now don't get time, etc. due to personal issues and are unable to make posts. 

I have lost interest in posting on the site because I can post only Linux-related stuff because I've completely forgotten windows; not touched it since three years, and it is not possible for me to move or use windows on my pc even for a minute after using Linux for such a long time.

So guys, please tell me what should I do ?

One solution I see is I freelance and put the money to hire authors. What do you think about it ?


----------



## bozx (Jun 22, 2010)

I suggest :
ur website look like this > *thumb.phyrefile.com/b/bo/bozx/2010/06/22/300/Feel.look.jpg

u can improve the look and feel of the site a bit.....
and don't get lost any time.... How much time the site has been online...?
keep posting articles when ever u can but better make a fixed gap between articles.suppose interval is 3 days - then keep it that way...

Have patience...... thats all i would like to say.. u may not like it........


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks for your reply; Its been online since april 2008.
I was thinking about revamping the site. Now at even faster speed because the thing got a vote from you


----------



## bozx (Jun 22, 2010)

Also note : the site is really been online for quite a time.
How many visitors u do have just appx. And how many do u expect....

Moreover if u note my point it may/not help u in some way or the other.....

1. What u provide as info may have been covered by few of the top ranking sites..
2. U are not properly indexed by google/yahoo/bing.

Also you may cover uncovered spaces.That will be more good than bad for u.
You may introduce new topics/categories of interest. experiment with what divert viewers.....
may be you know less in some thing but that should not stop u from.......

Hope u got me in right direction...........

Note: I am not a PRO. Just i am too in the same business.
and about launch a website.......


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 22, 2010)

Ah thanks man. I have 200 visitors per day with short time on site (<60s) which has not decreased even after site being outdated for quite a while. So I think they're spammers.
My expectation to get visitors who are interested in the content (and obviously they'll comment because they liked/not liked the article).
But I feel motivated after your reply  \m/


----------



## bozx (Jun 23, 2010)

u are most welcome....
code a attractive and content worthy website....


----------



## chris (Jun 30, 2010)

You need to improve the design/template. Now it looks lot of white space in first page.

If you are good at linux, just post more on Linux, having a focus is good so that more linux users will visit your web site.  I think for smaller sites, it is better to have a focus than writing on several subjects.


----------



## jayantr7 (Aug 28, 2010)

You can do much in it..otherwise if you don't want it..,then sell it,at least you'll get some good money..if lucky then at most $1000 or more...sorry for digging this post


----------



## castelinokelvin (Apr 4, 2011)

Hmmm hey you can do a lot on this website! Never loose hope!! No websites start of with 1000+ visitors per day on day one! Even Google and Facebook too didnt have so many visitors at the beginning. 
You have to do a lot of work on your website
First let the content keep coming, let be original and written with experience, I mean let it be your own
Try to post something new that you have found and something uniques, its very hard but not impossible
Try to checkin the keywords everyone is searching for. Use google for it, and try to write related posts.
Next link your accounts. You have so many widgets now that you can link it to FB, Twitter, Digg and so on. You will surely get a lot of visitors from there.
Ask your friends and relatives to check out your website and ask them to help you in spreading the news around. A mail about a small description will just do the thing.

There are many more tips, but mainly the content should be keep on flowing. You might need authors, then you can google about it, and there are forums just for that too.
<hr>
My Personal Blog :Exploding Thoughts


----------



## Rite_Rebel (Apr 18, 2011)

Well i think your website is not too bad. However quickly i had a look at a post on duck duck go..i noticed the you haven't used duck duck go in the title tag which is really important when Google ranks your website for keywords. Also you should be smart enough to pick topics that people are searching for but probably there aren't many good resources for that topic. You can't write about stuff that's already been written about. Also you must take care that your content is unique. Also  you can try a bit of PPC  or a contest to help promote your website. There are a number of things you can do so don't lose hope and keep trying


----------



## Krow (Apr 18, 2011)

The thread is pretty old. No point bumping it. Locked it.

If anyone wants to reopen this, please PM any of the mods.


----------

